# Tumbled a few digs...



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 5, 2013)

I have a few photos I would like to share of some recent digs I ran through the tumbler. I took before and after photos. Being able to properly clean a good bottle DOES make all the difference in my opinion. Let me know what you think...



 Warner's before


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 5, 2013)

Warner's after 36 hours in the tumbler...


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 5, 2013)

Cross ink before the tumble...


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 5, 2013)

Cross ink after 36 hours in a tumbler...


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 5, 2013)

Here is a scarce local druggist (blown screw top ground top) in emerald green. I tumbled the one on the top in photo.


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 5, 2013)

This one turned out AMAZING after 36 hours in the tumbler....


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 5, 2013)

Puts a new meaning to the word restoration...at least for me. I have owned a tumbler now for 7 years and I am still amazed at the results when you properly tumble a dug bottle.


----------



## epackage (Jun 5, 2013)

Very nice...


----------



## Penn Digger (Jun 6, 2013)

How long have you been tumbling?

 PD


----------



## cacarpetbagger (Jun 6, 2013)

Looks like some great results.  Nice job.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 6, 2013)

Tumbling?


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  RICKJJ59W
> 
> Tumbling?


 

 LMAO!!!! Dude, that's a funny pic!!!


----------



## ILUV2DIG (Jun 6, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  Penn Digger
> 
> How long have you been tumbling?
> 
> PD


 
 Been tumbling old bottles for about 7 years now. Nothing like taking a dirty dug bottle and making it look brand new!


----------



## FitSandTic (Jun 6, 2013)

I agree! I have a few turning right now. Messy business though.


----------



## Cthulhu (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, those came out pretty nice. Did you make your tumbler yourself? I've been thinking of making one sometime soon, a lot of the local bottles we've dug seem to have that "sickness" too. Gotta love them Warners! []


----------



## glassyeyed (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow! Definitely gettin your moneys worth. Very nice job. Congrats.


----------



## idigjars (Jun 7, 2013)

Nice job.  Thanks for sharing with us.  Paul


----------



## madman (Jun 7, 2013)

> ORIGINAL:  ILUV2DIG
> 
> This one turned out AMAZING after 36 hours in the tumbler....


 very nice!


----------



## justanolddigger (Jun 7, 2013)

Those are great results, especially for such a quick 36 hr turn


----------



## glassgopher721 (Jun 7, 2013)

LUV2DIG, I'm sending you a PM.


----------



## Macaco (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow. That ink turned out nice.


----------

